# Our Successful Whizzer Picnic Can Be Used As A Templet For Reopening Swap Meets.



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

Forty people attended our bring-your-own-food picnic.  We had 10+ Swap stalls and a 11 mile group ride.  I promised that each person's temperature would be taken upon entry to the event.  We are all old friends so it is not an even match to a bike swap meet.  There're indications that the threat of the virus will be a permanent recurring lifestyle change.  If you eliminate publicly distributed food and take precautions it may be our only choice for renewing swaps.  
     I am an old teacher so I have a thick bark on me.  You can give your honest opinion but we live with risk every day.  These are pictures from our ride.  Several more riders are not pictured so the total is about 20.  They all acted like de-caged animals.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 29, 2020)

THANKS FOR HAVING THE GET-TOGETHER TODAY.
GREAT SITE AND LOCATION FOR BICYCLE SWAP MEET.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

I hinted at, but didn't state that, all these people were self quarantining since the beginning of the outbreak.  That wouldn't be true of bike swap meet.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 30, 2020)

NICE THAT PEOPLE SELF QUARANTINED.  GOOD TO DO AFTER HAVING BEEN EXPOSED TO SOMEONE  WITH COVID.  
MANDATORY USE OF N95 MASKS THE BEST AND MOST EFFECTIVE AVAILABLE FOR GENERAL PUBLIC USE.
AND THE SIX FOOT DISTANCING RULE NOT THAT DIFFICULT TO COMPLY  WITH AT SUCH TIMES OUTDOORS.
HOPEFULLY A VACCINE WILL BE AVAILABLE BY NEXT SPRING.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 1, 2020)

Bike swap meets don't have bike rides?  Why not?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2020)

Let's see some more pics Ray.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Bike swap meets don't have bike rides?  Why not?




_*Most Bicycle swapmeets are larger - which makes it difficult to organize a ride from since some just come to buy *__*&*__* sell - Some have things leftover that they don't want to leave in the back of their cars while they go out *__*&*__* ride - I'm sure there are many other reasons as well 
*_
*With that being said - I have always had a ride associated with our CYCLONE COASTER Semi-Annual FREE swapmeets here in SoCal - which may or may not happen in November due to the current ways of the World - We have a short but sweet swapmeet which is followed by a short but sweet Vintage bicycle ride after - Always a good time - Ridden not Hidden  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2020)

*Just did a little Whizzer run yesterday with some friends - Great day & ride ...



*


----------

